# Looking for projectmanager job



## krishna2708 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi

I have 12+ years of experience in Microsoft Technologies. I am a certified PMP. I have strong exposure to Banking and Automotive domain. I am currently in Singapore on a dependent pass. I would appreciate if anybody can give some pointers on the best job consultants who can help me with the job search.

Krishna


----------



## kmt (Jan 24, 2011)

krishna2708 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have 12+ years of experience in Microsoft Technologies. I am a certified PMP. I have strong exposure to Banking and Automotive domain. I am currently in Singapore on a dependent pass. I would appreciate if anybody can give some pointers on the best job consultants who can help me with the job search.
> 
> Krishna


recruit.net and select singapore as the location

this is job spider , spawns many singapore job sites and presents you the result

other than that

jobsdb

regards
kmt


----------



## ani_india (Aug 28, 2012)

Try
Naukri, MonsterIndia -For Indian companies havin openings in Singapore
jobsdb, Monster singapore, jobstreet, stjobs
indeed
google


----------

